# Commericial Selling Horse Meat, ARE YOU KIDDING ME!



## LlindaTRider77 (Dec 21, 2011)

My son forward this youtube video to me at work today- 



-such poor taste, not sure if they're trying to be funny or what. The whole idea just kinda disgusts me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing funny about it, nor disgusting. Horse meat is considered food by a lot of folks just like cows, chickens, hogs, rabbits, ducks, goats, etc.

Plus, I reported your double post. There's no earthly reason to start the_ exact_ same thread in another section of the forum.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't watch the video for some reason- but so what? Some people think its a delicassy.

In all honesty if it was served to me, I'd eat it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

And your point is.....? You'll find that many of us are pro-slaughter here.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

There are in fact quite a few boards in reference to this..


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry. I thought this was amateur but very funny. "Don't blow this for me Linda." Thanks for posting! I needed a goid laugh.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The bad puns were a little offensive, but the taste test was hilarious.


----------



## LlindaTRider77 (Dec 21, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> The bad puns were a little offensive, but the taste test was hilarious.


Agreed, I just don't think it's a topic to be taken lightly. I mean pony chops, come on


----------



## rosie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally I thought it was pretty funny, bad puns and all. Would I eat horse meat- probably not, do I care if other people eat it- nope! If this video was made about cows or chickens with different puns would it be disgusting? I doubt it, what's the difference, different strokes for different folks right. Its dumb humour for sure but I don't view this as offensive in anyway. This topic was discussed a lot recently about slaughterhouses you should look some of it up its very informative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

LlindaTRider77 said:


> Agreed, I just don't think it's a topic to be taken lightly. I mean pony chops, come on


Truthfully..? I find pony chops slightly funny..but that might just be me. I have no issue with horses being used for meat, and I'll be trying it as soon as possible. Horse, cow, pig, rabbit, etc-none different except size, taste, look, and trainability for our personal/working desires. *shrugs* If you can laugh about it, why not? The pony doesn't really care at this point, to be brutally honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

LlindaTRider77 said:


> -such poor taste, not sure if they're trying to be funny or what. The whole idea just kinda disgusts me.


um...yeah...i think its safe to say they are trying to be funny....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have to say I wanted to throw up when she had that gravy in mouth. That was quite a gross video (not funny) the way it was done. With that being said I have no problem with the horse meat chops (not sure I really want to try though as I'm very picky about the meat in general).


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Horse meat is pretty common in France, market stalls are covered in it, and for me that's fine. It doesn't appeal to me but if ygoing to eat other animals I don't see a problems with horses being farmed for meat as they are. The Percheron, Breton and Comtois are bred chunky for a reason there.

The video is trying to be funny, but a bit too obvious for me.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a feeling this is gonna start another off topic slaughter debate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope not, Cowgirl.

I do find the video silly and over the top, but it doesn't disgust me. Meh, I have more important things about which to be outraged. People eating meat isn't one of them. :?


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I dont see the problem with people eating horse meat. I love horses, but I also love cows and chickens and I eat them daily. Animals are raised for us to eat. Now if someone came and took my animals to eat them yeah I would be mad.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

tanya said:


> I dont see the problem with people eating horse meat. I love horses, but I also love cows and chickens and I eat them daily. Animals are raised for us to eat. Now if someone came and took my animals to eat them yeah I would be mad.


 
uh huh... :?:?:? What if they paid you for them first? 

As for the vid.....didn't watch it. don't think I ever will, either.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I haven't watched the video, but I'm tempted to buy some horse meat and eat it in front of my mare...as a warning!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> I haven't watched the video, but I'm tempted to buy some horse meat and eat it in front of my mare...as a warning!


You let me know if that works. :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> uh huh... :?:?:? What if they paid you for them first?


Where was the "selling" part in the post? If someone would come to my house and try to take my animal I wouldn't be just mad. I'd be beyond mad and the person would get my boot in butt right away. That's all tanya was trying to say.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Where was the "selling" part in the post? If someone would come to my house and try to take my animal I wouldn't be just mad. I'd be beyond mad and the person would get my boot in butt right away. That's all tanya was trying to say.


 
There wasn't. I was wondering if someone offered to BUY her animals for food if she would sell them.....

OF COURSE anyone would be mad if someone STOLE their animals....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> There wasn't. I was wondering if someone offered to BUY her animals for food if she would sell them.....


I'd have no problem selling chickens personally. :wink:


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok wrong choice of words on my part knowbody has offered to buy my animals for food. LOL.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd have no problem selling chickens personally. :wink:


I have a few roosters im about to eat if they dont stay away from my bedroom window in the mornings.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Roos are only good for fertilizing eggs or becoming Sunday dinner!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I heard that in France they serve the meat from dressage horses in yuppie restaurants, and the meat from Quarterhorses in the blue collar greasy spoons. Don't know if there is any truth to it. Appy meat of course goes to the dogs...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

LlindaTRider77 said:


> My son forward this youtube video to me at work today- Horse Meat for the Holidays - YouTube-such poor taste, not sure if they're trying to be funny or what. The whole idea just kinda disgusts me.



This is so obviously satire.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Faceman said:


> I heard that in France they serve the meat from dressage horses in yuppie restaurants, and the meat from Quarterhorses in the blue collar greasy spoons. Don't know if there is any truth to it. Appy meat of course goes to the dogs...



Never heard of that one- if it were a chinese restaurant you'd be lucky if it were the meat you ordered :lol:

Think its more luck of the draw? I have been to France on many occasions, never have I seen
Cheavaux du Dressage €700
Cheavaux du Western €20

Should ask Dame Nuit, she's in France!!


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I'd have no problem selling chickens personally. :wink:


 
I guess you are being purposefully obtuse as this vid isn't about chicken meat/slaughter, is it?....

I'll spell it out then for those of you who arent' registering my simple, unadulterated question:

*WOULD you see your horses to someone who was buying them as food????*


It's a simple question. It shouldn't offend anyone......it is a straightforward question. How about some straightforward answers?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> I guess you are being purposefully obtuse as this vid isn't about chicken meat/slaughter, is it?....
> 
> I'll spell it out then for those of you who arent' registering my simple, unadulterated question:
> 
> ...


Still don't get it. See them as what?


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate the fact people eat horse meat. But you cant do much about it.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Roos are only good for fertilizing eggs or becoming Sunday dinner!


...and that's why all mine except one ended up being renamed "Dinner". =(
It never fails...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wait.

People eat animals???? SINCE WHEN?!?!?!? 

Nah. The video is obviously satire. No need to get worked up about it. Horses are subjected to worse fates then being slaughtered, to be quite frank. 

Bubba, by "see them to" she meant sold, given to, or sent to someone who was going to eat the horse.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Still don't get it. See them as what?


LOL...sorry, i meant sell!!!:lol: Thanks, Eliz!

so, again....If someone wanted to buy your horse...for dinner, and the price was right....Would you sell it to someone you KNEW was going to eat it?

Now come on folks, be brave and answer the question, please.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> ...*WOULD you [sell] your horses to someone who was buying them as food????*...


Depends on the day I'm asked...


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> LOL...sorry, i meant sell!!!:lol: Thanks, Eliz!
> 
> so, again....If someone wanted to buy your horse...for dinner, and the price was right....Would you sell it to someone you KNEW was going to eat it?


Lol actually to me it made sense like it was... like saying "see them to the door!" ****. It's late. 

I probably would not sell my horse to someone that was going to eat it. I have put time, money, training, heart, etc. into my horse, and I think he is too valuable to be a menu item. However, I am not opposed to say, raising meat horses specifically.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> LOL...sorry, i meant sell!!!:lol: Thanks, Eliz!
> 
> so, again....If someone wanted to buy your horse...for dinner, and the price was right....Would you sell it to someone you KNEW was going to eat it?
> 
> Now come on folks, be brave and answer the question, please.


If I didn't need/want/love the horse, and I knew for a fact that the death would be humane, sure.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

bsms said:


> Depends on the day I'm asked...


:lol::lol::lol:

Come on, bsms.....would you, yes or no? 

Am wondering why no one will answer.....:?:?


I am not asking to make a point or start a flame war, I am just curious who would and who wouldn't.....


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Eliz said:


> I probably would not sell my horse to someone that was going to eat it. I have put time, money, training, heart, etc. into my horse, and I think he is too valuable to be a menu item.


 
even if they were rich and could pay your asking price?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In all seriousness, if they would do the killing on my property and then haul the carcass away for butchering - yes. For a lame horse, or one in pain? Absolutely.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

> In all seriousness, if they would do the killing on my property and then haul the carcass away for butchering - yes.


Why would you want to oversee the butchering process? To make sure it's humane (per your definiton of the word) ??

BTW, when I use the word "humane" please know that I am using this per the individual's definition of that word. Because what is humane to one may not seem humane to another.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> LOL...sorry, i meant sell!!!:lol: Thanks, Eliz!
> 
> so, again....If someone wanted to buy your horse...for dinner, and the price was right....Would you sell it to someone you KNEW was going to eat it?
> 
> Now come on folks, be brave and answer the question, please.


I guess it would depend on the circumstances...for anyone.

This is what I mean...I considered my horse, who I haven't had long and is very young and tried to imagine situations in which I'd sell her like that....I guess if she were terminally ill or injured, and as another said, the death was HUMANE, then the death benefits her as an end to her suffering, and it benefits someone else, who will consume her flesh.

Another way: what if you could not afford to feed your family and could not bring yourself to kill your horse to survive? I know that some people would kill their horse to feed their kids or themselves, but there has to be some others who would not be able to bear doing it...in that case, if some stranger offered money or barter that would enable your family to survive the situation (poverty etc), that could be another situation.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The killing in slaughterhouses isn't inhumane. The videos I've seen are no worse than what I've seen having my dogs put down. However, the trip TO the slaughterhouse would bother me - somewhat.

Remember, I only own 3 horses. My horses are part pet. OTOH, a rancher friend of mine has about 50 horses. They exist to do work. I don't think he would blink an eye. There is a riding stable about 20 miles from me that keeps about 30 horses tacked up all day long on the chance someone will want to go for a ride. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't blink an eye either.

And if my family was starving, I wouldn't blink an eye either.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Beauseant, to answer your question- no. 

Under different circumstances, possibly. If the horses I owned were raised for meat, and not my own personal pleasure, yes. My family has raised many animals for meat. I am not against that. But I would not sell my pets for someone else to eat. 

About the OP. Does anyone else think those dudes have been reading up on Horse Forum, and made that video just to see if they could stir stuff up and get yet another lengthy thread going about horse meat? :lol: :lol:


Here we go again.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

demonwolf, i didn't mean out of necessity....I mean, who can tell what someone would do in dire circumstances... 

As in your kids starving.

*I meant if your horse was up for sale and someone could meet your asking price and told you it was for food, would you sell it to them?*


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> demonwolf, i didn't mean out of necessity....I mean, who can tell what someone would do in dire circumstances...
> 
> As in your kids starving.
> 
> *I meant if your horse was up for sale and someone could meet your asking price and told you it was for food, would you sell it to them?*


No. But I am biased from a few different directions on this one. 
I would not put my horse up for sale. I only have the one, and I should make more than enough money to cover her needs, barring incident.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: The video was childish and contained some really horrible (as in lame) jokes but I really saw nothing disgusting about the video or it's purpose.

I have eaten horse, I will again if that's the only meat I can afford. I didn't much care for it just because the flavor didn't suit my palate but I wouldn't begrudge others who wanted to eat it.

As for selling my own horse to someone that would eat it...it depends greatly on the horse. The horses that I keep, I keep because I have an emotional bond with them and I think of them as more than "just a horse". Those horses are the ones that stay with me until the day that they die and then are buried on my property. The ones that I sell, I sell because they _are_ "just a horse". What happens to them after they are someone else's property is none of my business and as I had no emotional attachment to them, they mean no more to me than the cow that was turned into the hamburger that I eat *shrug*. I've got one horse right now that the only good place for him will likely be on someone's table because he's dangerous. I do feel sorry for him because he was done an injustice before I got him that made him the way that he is...but I will _not_ pawn him off on some unsuspecting buyer and I will _not_ feed him for 20+ more years if I can't safely ride him or enjoy him.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If the question is eating meat, what difference would it make on if someone would sell a pet? I've eaten deer, but I'm sure someone who raised one as a pet wouldn't want to sell it to me to eat.

Would I eat BLM mustangs killed for meat? Well, if the price was right...mustang chili! But not MY mustang - he's a pet:


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Nope, wouldn't sell my horse to someone who was going to eat him. Don't have a problem with it in general, but my horse is my pet. There are horses who I have met and/or worked with that I would eat myself with no pangs- usually those are the ones who I didn't feel had any redeeming qualities like manners or decent temperaments.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

No, I would not. My horse is very much like a pet as well, he's part of mi familia 

He is actually for sale. Don't get any ideas though


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> I guess you are being purposefully obtuse as this vid isn't about chicken meat/slaughter, is it?....
> 
> I'll spell it out then for those of you who arent' registering my simple, unadulterated question:
> 
> ...



I don't honestly understand what you're trying to get at with this being it has virtually nothing to do with the OP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> I guess you are being purposefully obtuse as this vid isn't about chicken meat/slaughter, is it?....
> 
> I'll spell it out then for those of you who arent' registering my simple, unadulterated question:
> 
> ...


Ok I'll answer. No, I wouldn't sell my horses for someone to eat. I wouldn't sell them at auction either, heck, I wouldn't sell them at all. I got my horses to keep for their whole lives. They will live & die right here.
If some unforeseen event happened where I could no longer keep them & the street corner wasn't panning out I would shoot them myself before sending them to a terrifying death. No amount of money would make it worth the guilt I would feel.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> demonwolf, i didn't mean out of necessity....I mean, who can tell what someone would do in dire circumstances...
> 
> As in your kids starving.
> 
> *I meant if your horse was up for sale and someone could meet your asking price and told you it was for food, would you sell it to them?*


I'd eat my kids


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> demonwolf, i didn't mean out of necessity....I mean, who can tell what someone would do in dire circumstances...
> 
> As in your kids starving.
> 
> *I meant if your horse was up for sale and someone could meet your asking price and told you it was for food, would you sell it to them?*


 
If you ever sell a horse it could always end up as meat (they are often are exported from the UK), it is a risk you have that anything bad could happen to your horse once you no longer have ownership and there are far worse things than being dead. I would have no problem with me putting a horse to sleep and then it being eaten - once it is dead , the body is just flesh and bones, not the horse I loved. Eaten by hounds, cremated, buried and rotting or eaten by humans - I can't really see that it matters.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Faceman said:


> I heard that in France they serve the meat from dressage horses in yuppie restaurants


Dressage horses are too muscular, so I'd think the meat wouldn't taste really good.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DuffyDuck said:


> Never heard of that one- if it were a chinese restaurant you'd be lucky if it were the *meat *you ordered :lol:


Are you sure?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Beauseant said:


> *WOULD you see your horses to someone who was buying them as food????*


My own? No. But NOT because those are *horses*. If I'd own a pig or a cow or a goat they'd never go to the butcher either (even though I eat beef and pork daily). But I have no problem other people doing so. 

Others (auction including)? Yes, I have no problem with it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bsms said:


> In all seriousness, if they would do the killing on my property and then haul the carcass away for butchering - yes.* For a lame horse, or one in pain? *Absolutely.


Good point actually (didn't think about it before posting my reply just above)! I know the lady who donated the horse she had to put down to the Wild Cat rescue to feed those big cats. I wouldn't have a problem doing that with my horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Clava said:


> If you ever sell a horse it could always end up as meat (they are often are exported from the UK), it is a risk you have that anything bad could happen to your horse once you no longer have ownership and there are far worse things than being dead. I would have no problem with me putting a horse to sleep and then it being eaten - once it is dead , the body is just flesh and bones, not the horse I loved. Eaten by hounds, cremated, buried and rotting or eaten by humans - I can't really see that it matters.


See? Right there you've summed it up, for me anyway. It's not about what happens after you're dead, it's about how you get dead.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

natisha said:


> See? Right there you've summed it up, for me anyway. It's not about what happens after you're dead, it's about how you get dead.


But if you sell any horse you don't know how they "get dead". I have had horses for over 30 years and so far I have never sold one, but obviously I have had many pts at home.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Faceman said:


> I heard that in France they serve the meat from dressage horses in yuppie restaurants, and the meat from Quarterhorses in the blue collar greasy spoons. Don't know if there is any truth to it. Appy meat of course goes to the dogs...


:lol: I think you'll find that pretty much any horse goes to any restaurant. I guess some of the fattier breeds (haflingers, bretons) might be more succulent:-| I have never tried it.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Clava said:


> But if you sell any horse you don't know how they "get dead". I have had horses for over 30 years and so far I have never sold one, but obviously I have had many pts at home.


That's how I am too. 
If everyone said, "Not my horse," there would be no slaughter.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Come on, bsms.....would you, yes or no?
> 
> ...


Ok I will be brave here and answer. I love my animals very much and I have given them a forever home and its my job to take care of them, BUT I also have two kids that mean more to me then any living thing on this planet and if it came down to selling my animals for any reason being slaughter or anything else to provide for my kids then YES I wouldnt think twice. I dont see that issue ever coming up though and hope it dont, but my kids come first and if there is anyone on here that has kids and thinks differently I would be shocked.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> demonwolf, i didn't mean out of necessity....I mean, who can tell what someone would do in dire circumstances...
> 
> As in your kids starving.
> 
> *I meant if your horse was up for sale and someone could meet your asking price and told you it was for food, would you sell it to them?*


 If I was selling just to get rid of and out of dessperation then no I couldnt.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

natisha said:


> That's how I am too.
> If everyone said, "Not my horse," there would be no slaughter.


...but I think slaughter houses have their place, as not everyone can afford or want to pts at home and then the alternative for horses could be prolonged suffering and for me that is totally unacceptable. Sending a horse to the "factory" is pretty normal in Ireland and pts at home very unusual (my irish friends tell me), it apprently works very well there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've read a very tragic (true) story once about the family in Leningrad during II World War. They were very limited on food there, and kid and husband got flu while being very weak to fight it. The mom killed their dog to make a soup for them both to survive (they did). She was not able to eat that soup herself though (and she died not having enough energy to fight). I hope I NEVER EVER have to make such a choice in my life...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I've read a very tragic (true) story once about the family in Leningrad during II World War. They were very limited on food there, and kid and husband got flu while being very weak to fight it. The mom killed their dog to make a soup for them both to survive (they did). She was not able to eat that soup herself though (and she died not having enough energy to fight). I hope I NEVER EVER have to make such a choice in my life...


Stories of war are always terrible & I can't even imagine what that would be like to try to live through. There are still people living day to day not knowing what they will eat. But that's a whole other problem.
The dog in the story was killed, yes, but I'm sure it was quick & the dog wasn't scared beforehand.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I currently have a mare advertised for sale for $15K. She's gorgeous, been to US Nationals and done well and trained for Hunter Pleasure. If someone bought her for my asking price and then decided they wanted Filet du Cheval, it's their business, not mine. Just sayin' though, that would be some of the most expensive meat per pound anyone ever ate.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

the video is a joke with all the horse puns in it I laugh out load would I eat horse meat no but I would rather see a horse slaughtered the stave to death


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's what I just got to thinking of, DA. While I would have no problem with horses I sold going for dinner, the odds of that happening were pretty low. Of the horse's I've sold in my life, none of them have been cheap and all of them have been guaranteed broke and sound. They were horses that you could do pretty much anything on and pretty much anyone could ride. The odds that someone would pay my asking price just for a horse they were going to eat is extremely low when they could pick up horses for pocket change at pretty much _any_ sale right now.

That idea brings us back around full circle to the issue of breeding and buying horses without the ability to train them properly. Because my horses get good, solid training, then even if they are grade or ugly, then they are at least worth _something_. I've had a couple horses come and go that were downright fugly and I got them because nobody wanted them _because_ they were fugly. They were both virtually free for me and I sold them for quite a bit of profit after some training. One ended up going to a team roper and won quite a bit of money and the other ended up going to a little girl that loved and doted on him regardless of his "ugliness".


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> the video is a joke with all the horse puns in it I laugh out load would I eat horse meat no but I would rather see a horse slaughtered the stave to death


Those are not the only 2 options.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Natisha you are right these are not the only way out of owning a horse but it seems like it is happen more often the before the shelter are full no body wants the unwonted It hurts me to write this or think this believe me


----------



## LlindaTRider77 (Dec 21, 2011)

loveduffy said:


> the video is a joke with all the horse puns in it I laugh out load would I eat horse meat no but I would rather see a horse slaughtered the stave to death


I guess I just don't see it that way, the topics too serious maybe. I kinda see what they're trying to do with the video but its obviously a topic near and dear to the heart.


----------



## LlindaTRider77 (Dec 21, 2011)

And now the people who made the video liked it when Jumping4Fun54 said "This is outright disgusting. I don't care if you are being sarcastic, but you are a terrible terrible wicked cruel﻿ person to even joke about this." Ridiculous:-x



LlindaTRider77 said:


> I guess I just don't see it that way, the topics too serious maybe. I kinda see what they're trying to do with the video but its obviously a topic near and dear to the heart.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm a pretty open minded and relatively liberal person. I am also pretty okay with the necessity of horse slaughter here in America... i am NOT however, okay with that video. It's WHITE TRASH ignorant humor at its very best. Enough said.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

White trash? I think maybe "trashy" would have been suitable...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I thought the video was a bit crude in its humor, but not something I have a problem with. I'm just not a fan of crude comedy no matter what its about. The topic itself doesn't bug me. 

As to the question on if I would sell my horses to someone who wanted to use them for meat. No, not my current boys. Past horses? Well there is one or two I might have considered.

The question is worded in such a way that seems to assume someone who has cows, pigs, etc would sell any of them for meat if the price is right which is not always the case. I know of a friend that has cattle for meat, but also has her breeding animals and show animals. The ones with the invested time, handling and money aren't for sale - especially not to the meat man. They might sell them to another breeding operation, but not knowingly sell them for meat.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Why must everyone take things so seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Why must everyone take things so seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nothing wrong with horse meat, taste kind a like eagle.....


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

smrobs;1275929 While I would have no problem with horses I sold going for dinner said:


> any[/I] sale right now.


 
can we say "hypothetical"????:roll:

I never said what the odds were of it happening, or how expensive that would be for what I THOUGHT was an obvious reason. Oh gosh!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I never said they're is anything wrong with horse meat as I don't have any problem with it. Just no reason what so ever for everyone to have there panties in a bunch over something so stupid. -rolls eyes-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I also which south park so I will say I have bath room humor


----------



## ilikehorses95 (Oct 10, 2010)

Can't see the problem here. Sorry


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

Honestly, I would have no problem eating horse meat (just don't tell my horses that)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Beauseant said:


> can we say "hypothetical"????:roll:
> 
> I never said what the odds were of it happening, or how expensive that would be for what I THOUGHT was an obvious reason. Oh gosh!!!


Oh, my, did I not _sound_ hypothetical in that post? :roll:

I answered your question realistically because you asked it. The last horse I sold when for $3500. How many people do you _really_ think would spend $3500 on a horse they were just going to eat when they can go pick up one for free off CL or for <$50 at any auction? I don't worry about horses I sell getting eaten because I don't sell crap horses to other people, unlike many others.


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of the puns are funny, but it's still distateful and gross. I know slaughter might be a neccesary thing, but I don't think it's something to joke about.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I would have no problem "selling" my horse for meat if they were about to die anyway. Quite frankly, I've always thought it a bit wasteful to just dump carcasses into the ground. However, it's doubtful the meat would be edible anyway as they have to wait the token 30 or 60 or whatever the time frame is for all medicine and such to work out of the system.

I wouldn't sell my useable horse for food because I didn't spend a couple years training it to be food. If the horse has a purpose, it's counter productive to sell it for meat when there are so many unproductive and/or useless horses out there.

I dislike it when good useable horses go for slaughter. However, if the animal is three legged lame and 20 years old, ON THE TRUCK. It drives me bonkers when people "rescue" completely worthless animals and leave the useable ones to be slaughtered.


----------

